
Want to Buy a House? This Is How Many Hours You Need to Work to Afford One - sahin-boydas
http://mentalfloss.com/article/567626/number-of-work-hours-to-afford-mortgage-each-state-map
======
sndean
Here's an article/analysis that instead used years of life required to buy a
house [0]. The ranking looks pretty similar.

[0]
[https://nation.maps.arcgis.com/apps/Cascade/index.html?appid...](https://nation.maps.arcgis.com/apps/Cascade/index.html?appid=de7f932e3a1d494f9c9d9a67fb0de646)

------
hsienmaneja
I just gave away upwards of a mil usd, I have a tiny net worth remaining. No
home etc, except a paid off vehicle which will be donated.

Preparing to depart consciousness. Cut contact, move, then request a quiet
passing while alone. I’m relieved. Farewell.

~~~
pcunite
Say this, "God, if you are real, show me."

[http://youarehere.place](http://youarehere.place)

If you want to talk, contact me via my profile.

~~~
hsienmaneja
I’m far beyond that. Already saw eternity (to whatever degree it can be shown
to a mortal) over two decades ago. Being shown a glimpse of infinite fear/pain
and infinite pleasure as divergent paths of existence changed me, not for the
better in terms of leading a meaningful life. I’ve been dreaming of being dead
since then.

I am very thankful and relieved now that the end is in sight.

------
lawn
Me and my girlfriend recently moved back to our childhood community from a
larger city in Sweden. We bought a house for less than a 10th of what my work
friends bought theirs for.

There are many benefits living in a big city but this is probably one of our
best financial decisions. Yes we could keep our salaries as well, I know it's
not possible for everyone.

~~~
WeAreGoingIn
Well, this will soon become the only option, to move to the rural areas.

Before you could live with 1 income and buy a decent house and have a car.
Today you can be 2 but have hard problem even buying a house?

Who’s or what’s the blame? I have my opinion and thoughts about that, but it’s
for another day.

